# cyclogest....how long to absorb?



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi wondering if anyone can help..

day one after ET and taking cyclogest pessaries rectally. No last clininc i think tolds me if you emptied your bowels within 30mins to insert another...(TMI ?) this clininc hasn't said anything and the instructions don't mention it......and ofcourse after inserting today i couldn't wait and it was about half an hour after.......!

any advice?

Thanks
HHH


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I thought they absorbed after ten minutes,could be wrong though.
They do make you go though don't they - good luck mate xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was told up to 30 mins.

Sam


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi HHH 

I was told botty wise they only need 10Min's to absorb
but penny wise that I'd need to lie down for 20Min's
I could only hold out for about 1hr the other day..which was probably too long
as my stomach was killing me. 

It does say never take two doses together unless it close to the time for the 2nd dose,
so two within an hour would probably be too much.

I was so excited about my ET that i forgot to take one the night before my ET & i rang in the morning in a right panic having remembered & taken one that morning at 8am. I asked them if i should pop another one in before my ET, which was due at 12 & they said no way.

Hope Ive helped, Good Luck,  Jane xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for your replies girls.........you are better than NHS direct!!! 
HHH


----------

